# CM7.2 Display Setting help.



## ma70 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey everyone. I've been trying to get better battery life out of my INC2 with CM7.2 and Aeroevan's kernel. The display of course, its the main reason why the battery life suffers. I like the automatic display brightness option because it is convenient, but sometimes it just doesn't behave the way I like it. Right now, with the current settings, it behaves ideally but I wish it was literally a couple of notches dimmer in every situation. Here they are:

Light Sensor Filter
-----------------
Enabled
Window Length: 10 seconds
Reset Threshold: 800 lux
Sample Interval: 1 second

Light Levels
-----------
Use Custom
Screen Dim Level: 20 (default)
Edit Other Levels: All of these values are their respective defaults
Allow Light Decrease
Decrease hysteresis: 40%

So guys, using automatic brightness....how can I do what I'm trying to do? (Literally make it dimmer at every "level")? I didn't edit the values/options that looked in-depth, while some of them I just took some tips online.


----------



## twister250 (Nov 8, 2011)

Go into edit other levels screen and change the settings. At 320 lux, my lowest brightness level, my screen brightness setting is 31. If you get too low with button levels they will go out completely. Just adjust up slightly until they come back on. For me it seemed to help to cycle auto brightness after hitting save and apply. The light sensor is above the screen in the center. By covering it you can see the ambient (raw and filtered) levels change.

sent from my Incredible 2


----------



## dirkdigles (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's mine, i find they work quite well at every level:

Light Sensor Filter
-----------------
Enabled
Window Length: 30 seconds
Reset Threshold: 2000 lux
Sample Interval: 10 second

Light Levels
-----------
Use Custom
Screen Dim Level: 20 (default)
*Edit Other Levels: See below:*
Allow Light Decrease
Decrease hysteresis: 50%

_Other Levels:_ _(Set number of levels to 8)_
_Lower, Screen, Buttons_
_0, 20, 20_
_320, 20, 30_
480, 45, 45
640, 60, 60
960, 110, 110
1280, 120, 120
6500, 200, 200
10240, 255, 255


----------



## ma70 (Jan 29, 2012)

I just copied those settings and love it. Thanks!


----------

